# My new girlfriend



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Picked up my first M1A - M14 this week, Its a USGI parts rifle, TRW bolt, Op Rod, Trigger housing, Hammer, Chrome lined Barrel, walnut stock with DOD, Brookfield Precision spring guide on a 2001 Springfield Inc reciever. Went to the range today, was able to pop clay birds at 200yds even in a pretty good crosswind. Can't wait to shoot her in decent weather.
http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/Garandlover/M1A/?action=view&current=81f3db4a.pbw


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice looking thunderstick you got there. Welcome to the M1A club, I bet you will be very satisfied with that rifle. Now ya got to load you up some 168 & 175 grain Hollow point boat tails and back off abouyt 4-600 yards. 
I have the same rifle except mine has the SS bbl and Harington & Richardson parts, I love it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Deadwood, what scope mount are you using? I have been looking at a Sadlak but not really sure if thats the mount to use or what glass. 200yds is as good as I can do without help from optics


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Orlando the mount is the Springfield Armory Mount (3rd generation), I have read a few bad reports on this mount, but I have ran better than a thousand rounds with it and never had a problem. In fact I like it very much. I picked it up at Vances in Columbus a couple years back for like $49.00. The rings are Burris, (don't know the number right off but can look it up if you want) and the scope is a Swift 8-32X50 . It is an awsome Coyote getter but not very fur frienly. 
By the way, if you age planning to reload for that puppy, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

awesome guns! I only only got cheaper surplus weapons like a ak-47, yugo sks with bayonet and a mauser 8mm


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Went back to the range today and wind was gusting even worse at 20mph. Managed to get this group, prone position with surplus ammo. Cant wait for a calm day


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

nice looking hotrod you have there. sure would make a nice s-h-t-f rifle. I really would like one myself. here is a picture of my new to me enfield.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh it will be a SHTF all right, thats if my wife finds out I bought another rifle!!


----------

